# Hello from Bastimentos Panama !



## BigAl RIP

Well .... We finally made it to Bastimentos Island Panama . What a overland trip that was from David to Almerranti , the seaport town on the Caribbean side . The road must have had 25 huge mud slides and many times I was looking down at a 1000 foot cliff where the road use to be .Many now huge waterfalls .We climbed through the rain forest and it was beautiful .At times we could not see 100 feet through the mist and rain .

Arrived 5 hours later to the Island to find the men surprized to see us . They did not expect to see us for a few more days ,Seems like they had never got the message we were coming in today . The house was perfect and I was very happy to find it cleaned and ready after being away 10 months . Flipped the switch and the solar system came on !
Within a hour I had the gas refridgerators, hot water heater, and rain water system on line and ready to use . I was amazed to find
a bottle of Rum and a case of beer waiting for me in the kitchen !

It rained most the next day ,but yesterday the sun woke us up and it has been clear and hot ever since . We have a new group of night creatures called Manpaches (sp). A kind of raccoon looking animal that are all love sick . I made the mistake of mimicking their night call and they been talking all night ever since !
We have a new pair a blue headed parrots that move into the tree by the bedroom . Good God , they make a lot of noise.

The jungle comes alive at night with new sounds . What a experience!

I am working on the new chicken houses for Genaro and the Indian population and construction material is starting to come in . Should have the first one built next week .Chickens should arrive in about two weeks .

Hired 3 more men to help wash and repaint the house . So far I have $25 dollars invested in labor and the house will be done being washed with a bleach solution tomorrow .Turns out the house did not need painting just a good washing .

Internet antenna was installed today so now I can sit on the deck and type this instead of traveling to the main island . Thats fine with me as I am mostly a home body once I arrive .
Heres a picture I took today .


----------



## California

Hola! Man do I envy you! That sounds gorgeous.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hey Buddy, glad you got there OK and things are going well. Hope the chicken operation works out good for you and the locals. They are probably as excited as you to see it coming together so they have another food source. Glad that internet setup is working so we can get regular reports. Take care and take it easy!! This is supposed to be a vacation property.  Bill


----------



## thcri RIP

Yeah I am envious also.  You lucky to have a place like that; enjoy it.


----------



## JEV

Glad you made it there safely. Many of us will live vicariously through you in Panama. Please share pictures whenever you can. 

How was the rum and the beer?


----------



## waybomb

Ecuador late this year or early next year for me, at least a visit with a check book.

Enjoy the weather whilst we suffer 40 degree rainy foggy miserable days/


----------



## BigAl RIP

JEV said:


> Glad you made it there safely. Many of us will live vicariously through you in Panama. Please share pictures whenever you can.
> 
> How was the rum and the beer?


 

The Rum and beer were great ! I picked up 4 more big bottles of Rum in David as it is much cheaper and had it shipped over along with a new ping pong table and Bar-B-Que . Trouble is the table showed up in two pieces with no hardware to put it together . Maybe by Friday I will have it . 

Buenas Noche


----------



## mak2

Must be good to be BigAl.


----------



## thcri RIP

Your pictures are fuzzy, are you having problems holding the camera steady


----------



## BigAl RIP

thcri said:


> Your pictures are fuzzy, are you having problems holding the camera steady


 
You should look inside my head if you think the pictures look fussy .LOL

Actually thats the wifes new camera and I have no idea what I am doing


----------



## jpr62902

BigAl said:


> Actually thats the wifes new camera and I have no idea what I am doing


 
Set it to macro, if you're gonna take close ups.  The icon looks like a tulip.


----------



## fogtender

Sounds like you made it home just fine!  I am jelous...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Haleconias


----------



## Av8r3400

mak2 said:


> Must be good to be BigAl.





(In my best Mel Brooks voice)

_*"It's good to be the Big Al !"*_


----------



## bill w

we have -20 below and 15 mph winds here.........it would be great to be bigal.....we are soooooo envious...more pics..Bill w


----------



## BigAl RIP

Front walk to Dock and Rancho (swim platform). For some reason pictures are loading really slow


----------



## thcri RIP

Your pictures are much easier to view already this morning.  Did you set the camera to Macro or have you not started the rum yet?


----------



## BigAl RIP

The old hand carved boat . This was made from one tree and is 31 feet long ! I retired it last year .

Going to try and do some swimming in the lagoon this evening . Water is about 85 degrees . very warm ...

  The workmen started planting the wifes garden and flowers today . She has about 30 types of veg seeds .

Waiting for more material for the chicken coops so today was a short work day .


----------



## BigAl RIP

thcri said:


> Your pictures are much easier to view already this morning. Did you set the camera to Macro or have you not started the rum yet?


 I sobered up and turned over all camera work to the wife .

 Also had smoked tuna sandwiches for lunch . Why can't I find this stuff in the states ? They have all kinds of mixed Tuna here  .The jalapeno tuna is fanastic ! Has a little bite to it . 

Ok I got to go break up a humming bird fight .... Why is it the littlest hummingbird wants to be the boss of the feeder.We have 4 feeders out and this little guy is killing himself trying to save all 4 for himself .LOL .He will now let me get about 12 inches from him . I'll have him sitting on my finger soon.


----------



## thcri RIP

I had one once as I was filling the feeder come up and feed, I just stood still while he feed.  Beautiful creature.​


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hummingbird


----------



## BigAl RIP

Taking a walk in the jungle today  . You pay close attention to where you step and also  to your surroundings . The jungle never sleeps and is always alive with new sounds and strange sights . Elephant Ear plants are everywhere .  This picture was taken up behind the house .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Traveling the raised path into the jungle .It took the 10 guys a week to build this small section of trail over the swamp, when we first bought the property . . The trees are Mangrove trees .The root system is crazy on these trees .The animals love to live in them .

Buenas Noche !


----------



## loboloco

BigAl, just remember, to most critters there you are just large slow lunch.  Be careful with the fauna.  You probably already know this, but a reminder never hurts.


----------



## BigAl RIP

loboloco said:


> BigAl, just remember, to most critters there you are just *large slow lunch*. Be careful with the fauna. You probably already know this, but a reminder never hurts.


 

Yes_  I know . But today I slipped off by myself.Usually the dog goes with me .  I was one with nature today._

_I also been told I probably taste like chicken !LOL Nothing is wasted in the jungle . It returns to the earth and mother nature very quickly ._

_ Also ,when I am scare I can run really well ! I been observed out running the times of most fast world class runners ._


----------



## tommu56

Al just curious what type of set up do you have for the solar?

I have solar set up at my cabin

4 mitsi 150 panels out back charge controller out back inverter and 8 Trojan L16's
grundfos sq flex pump in 450 foot well to 1250 gallon cistern 
antique servel frig gas lights range and water heater.

tom


----------



## BigAl RIP

tommu56 said:


> Al just curious what type of set up do you have for the solar?
> 
> I have solar set up at my cabin
> 
> 4 mitsi 150 panels out back charge controller out back inverter and 8 Trojan L16's
> grundfos sq flex pump in 450 foot well to 1250 gallon cistern
> antique servel frig gas lights range and water heater.
> 
> tom


 
We have a 2500 watt 24 volt system with a Air Marine wind generator with a 3500 watt generator back up .We never use the generator  even when doing the washing or drying of cloths . Rain Water system is 2600 gallons with a Shur Flow 24V pump . Refrig's are 2 side by side gas units with freezers on top and lastly we have a on demand hot water gas heater for are bathing needs . The system works extremely well .We have fans in every room and lots of lights . We use the low wattage / hi output bulbs in every light fixture .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Big Blue headed parrots in lots of trees this morning as we woke up. The most I have ever seen here on the place . Boy ! Can they make a racket ! No way anyone will sleep in today !Wifes running around with a camera trying to get some decent pictures .

Off to the other island to buy supplies .
Later Dudes


----------



## BigAl RIP

Evening Folks !

It was a Red letter day here in Panama . Beautiful weather ! 

The lumber for the chicken coops was delivered to the wrong dock and some SOB Gringo told the boys it was his ! I'm still looking for the SOB, to kick his ass ! . I can't believe someone would lie like that . It gives every gringo a bad name . Fortunately they got my lumber back and it came in this evening .
I told the men to show up late tommorow since they worked over waiting for the lumber tonight.

Its turned really hot ! I'll leave the fan on tonight to cool down the bedroom tonight . I sweated my ass off last night .
Its easy to lose weight here and I am down another 2 inches in my waist .

The sunset tonight was to die for and I have seen very few that can compare . 

Tomorrow I will dive into the construction of the new chicken coops . 

Buenas Noche , 

Big Al


----------



## tommu56

Al your pictuers are great!!!
What fridges do you have the servel I have is a propane hog and I was looking to up grade next year? I was considering sunfrost electric but the propane is my preference at this point.

tom


----------



## BigAl RIP

tommu56 said:


> Al your pictuers are great!!!
> What fridges do you have the servel I have is a propane hog and I was looking to up grade next year? I was considering sunfrost electric but the propane is my preference at this point.
> 
> tom


 

 They are made by Consul. They are out of Brazil . Cost is $1000 a piece . They are about 12-14 cubic feet each . We have two side by side that give us a lot of storage . They also make freezers .They use about 5 gallons of propane a month and work great .


----------



## Doc

Beautiful sunset Al.     Thanks!!!!!!!

Please keep the pics coming!!!!!!  Howz come you've never posted one of your wife or the other folks on the Island?


----------



## BigAl RIP

tommu56 said:


> Al your pictuers are great!!!
> What fridges do you have the servel I have is a propane hog and I was looking to up grade next year? I was considering sunfrost electric but the propane is my preference at this point.
> 
> tom


 
I know you probably have already done this ,but when was the last time you gave the exhaust stack and pilot a good cleaning ????


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> Howz come you've never posted one of your wife


Ok ... You asked for it . I hope your heart is strong enough .


----------



## fogtender

BigAl said:


> Ok ... You asked for it . I hope your heart is strong enough .


 
No wonder you have a blown out heart for cripes sake...


----------



## bczoom

BigAl,

How do you keep the local varmints from eating your chickens?


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:


> BigAl,
> 
> How do you keep the local varmints from eating your chickens?


 
1/4 inch wire mesh on all the enclosures. Even the open area has a wire cover  to keep the Harpy's eagles and hawks out .


----------



## Doc

BigAl said:


> Ok ... You asked for it . I hope your heart is strong enough .


Oh yeah!!!!!!!!   Thanks Al, you lucky dawg!!!      I hope you'll post more as the opportunity presents itsself.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Kinda quiet around here today . Juan is chopping undergrowth up on the top of the property and the guys are just finishing up the painting outside . I been cutting pieces for the new chicken houses and i'll go hide out in the shop and start building after lunch . 
  Finally got a breeze blowin so its cooled down a little . 
 Looking forward to tomorrow and a day off .Should be a great day to just relax . If your close by , doors open


----------



## BigAl RIP

We have 2600 gallons of filtered rain water for our use here at the house . The guys have been going through a bit over the last week washing the house . We have had no rain in a week .I was down about 2000 gallons this morning . The wind picked up and the rain is coming down now . My tanks are just about full again !

I love it when the rain stops in the jungle . It comes alive with the sound of song birds and other animals . I guess everyone is happy!Here's a really bad picture . I am still learning this new camera .


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

BigAl said:


> I am still learning this new camera .


 You failed.
Give that camera back to the wife


----------



## tommu56

BigAl said:


> Kinda quiet around here today . Juan is chopping undergrowth up on the top of the property and the guys are just finishing up the painting outside . I been cutting pieces for the new chicken houses and i'll go hide out in the shop and start building after lunch .
> Finally got a breeze blowin so its cooled down a little .
> Looking forward to tomorrow and a day off .Should be a great day to just relax . If your close by , doors open



Its only 2300 miles or so I think I can drive that straight through

tom


----------



## BigAl RIP

tommu56 said:


> Its only 2300 miles or so I think I can drive that straight through
> 
> tom


 

I'll leave a light on ! Stop and pick up a car load of FF knuckleheads so they can help with gas money ! See ya soon . 

After my 3rd rum and also being a Honorary "Bugle" Indian chief ,I just declared and passed a new law on my island today. "All women must now go topless" . I love this place


----------



## BigAl RIP

Had a long and interresting talk with my #2 man today about drugs in Panama . He is from a little Indian Village called Santa Catalina on the Caribbean coast side of Panama . The average wage is $2 a day .Now every house has a TV and the locals have "MUCHO" money from the Drug czars to keep quiet .
The Columbians have bought out the whole population there. They bury the drugs there and later transport on up the coast . The local cops are in on it . What a shame . He is afraid to go back to his own birthplace. My #1 is going there on Monday and I hope he is ok . He needs to go settle his mothers estate .


----------



## muleman RIP

Well I hope you can give them a better opportunity with the chickens as a means of making a living. Too many who mess with the drug boys end up dead. Glad you are kicking back a little buddy. No rush to get chickens under cover is worth your health. Enjoy your rum and the sunsets.  Bill


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Well I hope you can give them a better opportunity with the chickens as a means of making a living. Too many who mess with the drug boys end up dead. Glad you are kicking back a little buddy. No rush to get chickens under cover is worth your health. Enjoy your rum and the sunsets. Bill


 
Thanks Bill , I have complete Faith in my men .I told them the same thing today. I believe they know right from wrong . Santa Catalina is a 6 hour boat ride from Me,thank God . I have heard the big Drug boat, at 3 AM , only once come into the channel to deliver drugs to the smaller boats that make the trip to Costa Rica .I think my men see that we are trying to improve their lives without being dishonest .The current goverment is busting their butt to stop the drug running . 

The Chicken farm is a huge start and everyone(all the locals) are excited . Everyone down here is now a chicken expert !!! LOL

Please stop by if anyone gets a chance .......


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ,I got my whole Caretakers family  here tonight watching TV downstairs . We left them to enjoy the evening in private . I made a batch of popcorn and it was a huge hit . We all have now decided that each Saturday night will be TV night here at the house . I believe it will cost me lots of popcorn .I love this life !


----------



## BigAl RIP

*Buenos Dia* ,

Ended up going downstairs to listen the the big Fight on TV last night . Everyone was talking in machine gun Spanish . I just try to add   a "O" on all English words and fake it .Even the dog was barking in Spanish !

Did not get to bed until 12:30 . Man do the Panamaians love to watch TV .

 Trying to coax a group of big parrots closer to the house this morning so I can practice taking pictures .

 Caretakers wife, Dira, is washing laundry in the stream on a rock . I can't believe how white she can get stuff . 

 Its going to be hot ( 90 plus degrees) today and humid !Makes the skin super soft !!!
Its just swim trucks and flip flops  as the day's formal wear .

More later  ......


----------



## muleman RIP

You are going to corrupt them with your Yankee ways! Next you will have them watching baseball and Nascar.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> You are going to corrupt them with your Yankee ways! Next you will have them watching baseball and Nascar.


They Actually they corrupted me . I did not even know there was a fight on . They came over and asked if they could plug in thier little TV into the outside plug . I told them to come inside because the No-see-ems were biting pretty good last night .I had no idea we were going to watch 4 fights ! 
  Anyway I took care of my little problem about being tired a little bit ago .

   Now that I am awake I am off to go build the wife a rollin pin for making bread or something ????  Thank God for 2" PVC. It makes a dandy rolling pin material .


----------



## muleman RIP

I am off to go build the wife a rollin pin for making bread or something ???? 

Tomorrow's pic will be of the lump on your head!


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> I am off to go build the wife a rollin pin for making bread or something ????
> 
> Tomorrow's pic will be of the lump on your head!


 Good point ! I decided to make a smaller rolling pin and took another nap ,just to be safe


----------



## BigAl RIP

I have just made another important discovery after 3 rum and Cokes!!! There are 167 varieties of ants in Panama , 166 will bite you !!! Its the little sob ant's that you need to watch out for . They all find a new area on your foot and on a given signal start biting for are they are worth .

 Another lessor discovery I made today is never stand on a ant hill ...

The wife thought I was break dancing out back, on the hill when they nailed me  ......  . I can only hope they get a little Rum & Coke juice from biting me and end up with one hell of a headache . Serves the little SOB's right !!!

 Thank Goodness I have lots of Rum medicine to disinfect the wounds from the inside. It works best if taken internally .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Made the big trip over to the other island with the boys so they could cash their paychecks . Forgot my hat and got the crap burned outta my face .

   I hate going into Bocas . Too damn hot and too many tourist .I did run into some old Panamaian friends so it was a worthwhile trip.

 My #1  starts his vacation tomorrow . He is going back to his village where he was born . A 8 hour bus ride and then a 3 day walk on a jungle trail to just get there .My #2 will be taking over while he is gone and running the crew .

  Wife saw a truckload of flowering plants go by on the other island so one of the guys flagged them down and she was able to buy some new plants for the front area .I have no idea what they are but she is happy and that is all that matters .
  I think we have something like 18 different types of fruit  trees and God only know how many flowers now .
more later....


----------



## muleman RIP

Feed them ants some diesel then light it off! Make the ring around the outside first then drench them real good. Wait about 3 minutes and throw the match.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well.... The old boat ,I retired last year has now been sold ! Had a fella come by tonight and wanted it . He is my #1's workers  local preacher .
I helped him out and allowed him to make payments . He was pretty happy . I'm a sucker for these people ,but this guy will be sincere  and make his payments . He was grinning from ear to ear .

You should have seen them pushing 3000 pounds of boat into the water !!

 It was a good day !!!


----------



## fogtender

So why in the world do you want to go to Haiti when you are doing so much good there for the folks...

Not to mention, going back to CA.....

Sounds like you found your place in the world... most people should be that lucky...


----------



## BigAl RIP

fogtender said:


> *So why in the world do you want to go to Haiti* when you are doing so much good there for the folks...
> 
> Not to mention, going back to CA.....
> 
> Sounds like you found your place in the world... most people should be that lucky...


 
Because I just feel its what I need to do .Haiti needs the help and I have the ability to just maybe help them .Besides ,all this heat down here and in Haiti will do my waist line good !


    Panama will always be part of me and I now know my days in the States are numbered .My wife and myself spent last evening  working with 2 school children going over reading lessons . Karen really enjoys doing that and it helps us learn Spanish better and the kids pick up some English .It really is a completely different world down here . Its not for everyone and many people would never see the attraction that draws me and my wife so strongly . As they say "Different strokes for different folks"

   We hired another man today to  temporarily replace my worker who left on vacation . The only way I know where he is at , is the constant whacking of his Machete as he cuts undergrowth up in the back . I will not see him again for the next 4 days before he is done doing that .

Got to go get ready to head back over to the  other Island to go pick up the local artist who will start paint underwater and jungle scenes on the walls today . They tell me it will take 2 weeks for him to complete it .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You're doing a good thing with those kids.  Years from now, they will thank you for it.  Those smiles remind me of the smiles I get when I get to see the foster children I work with.  Just seeing them smile gives me the satisfaction that I'm making a difference in their lives.


----------



## loboloco

BigAl. just a curiosity question. What breed of chickens are you using?


----------



## BigAl RIP

loboloco said:


> BigAl. just a curiosity question. What breed of chickens are you using?


 Good Question ??? Would I look really dumb if I said Brown and Black ones ?? Genaro tells me the white chickens have bones that are too brittle and they get hurt to easily ???? I have no idea what breed they are . I'll ask him .I know we got one little gay rooster running around here and if I catch him ,I'll ring his neck . He starts crowing at 2:30 each morning . All the other chickens hate him. So do I !!I call him "Gay Gordy" just to piss him off .


----------



## mak2

BigAl, you are a good guy.  Be careful down there.


----------



## fogtender

BigAl said:


> Because I just feel its what I need to do .Haiti needs the help and I have the ability to just maybe help them .Besides ,all this heat down here and in Haiti will do my waist line good !


 
Well you have a good heart, stay safe and keep off the ant hills...!


----------



## loboloco

Just wondering.  Cornish giants are the 'meat' chicken of choice here.
Just for shits and giggles you might want to get some Auracanas  or Americanas.  They are good tough 'game' chickens, so could keep the yard bugs down.  Also, they lay colored eggs.


----------



## BigAl RIP

loboloco said:


> Just wondering. Cornish giants are the 'meat' chicken of choice here.
> Just for shits and giggles you might want to get some Auracanas or Americanas. They are good tough 'game' chickens, so could keep the yard bugs down. Also, they lay colored eggs.


 

Well ,I do know they are not Cornish game hens . They are much bigger and lay brown eggs . Whatever the ones that my caretaker has now are doing a pretty good job of getting after the bugs .

Today I have decided to take a new wife ! As a Honorary "Bugle" Chief  ,I was laying in my official "Bugle" Hammock making important decisions and checking my eyes for leaks when I was bitten by a No-See-Em . I asked very nicely of the wife if she would stop doing whatever it was she was doing and come scratch my itch . You would have thought that she would  realize how important my relaxation was while I was meditating.  She actually told me to itch it myself ...

 I have put the word out on the coconut telegraph and expect my new bride at any time now .
Some women just never learn how good they got it !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Spent the whole day downstairs in the shop building the coop for the laying hens . I should be done tomorrow . I even have water inside my shoes I was sweating so much !!!I bet I lost 10 pounds in water today !!

 Going to try and bring in 200 chicks next week !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Change of Plans today which  is pretty much the normal around here . 

The artist decided to show up today so I spent the day making frames for the new murals he will be doing for us . 
 I learned a lot watching him . We had purchased the canvas for him and I built the frames base on the sizes of canvas ......WRONG!!!!. The artist painted each piece of canvas with a white glue and paint mix and when it dried ,it shrunk up  4 " in the length ! I ended of recutting every frame !After stapling each piece in place he painted it again with the same mixture and the canvas is stretched beyond belief !Its like a banjo string now . 

   He will start the underwater coral reef scene tomorrow . It is 10' long and 4'6" wide . 

  #2 will be Dolphins jumping out of the water and it will be 8' long and 4'6" wide.

 #3 will be a jungle scene and end up at 5' square .

 I've seen this guys work and it is pretty incredible so if it turns out as good as I believe it will we will then have him start doing paintings in each room . 
I'm taking pictures of each step as he goes and will start posting pictures tomorrow .

We decided to have a big party this coming Saturday night and invite  the local families for Hamburgers and hotdogs . Never had we bought local hotdogs down here but the wife wanted to do a trail run before Saturday night so I was the Guinea Pig last night . She cooked up the hot dogs on the grill and they turned Black ????? Turns out the hotdogs down here   are in a clear plastic casing that must be cut off first !!! Live and learn . The dogs did not seem to mine the plastic taste at all .
Just another day in Panama !!


----------



## loboloco

When I had them even my neighbors used to freak over blue and green eggs.


----------



## BigAl RIP

loboloco said:


> When I had them even my neighbors used to freak over blue and green eggs.


 
I think I better just stay with Brown eggs . I am not sure how the locals would handle seeing green eggs . I am hoping to bring in the first 200 chicks this next week .

Serious time .... I was talking with Genaro today and he was talking to me about the way the locals pollute their own beautiful water and beaches down here . Its a constant battle and each morning I have the men rake the beach area of plastic bags , flip flops. Plastic coke bottles and so forth . Genaro is a amazing man and knows his own people are the cause of their own problems when the tourist do not come because of trash .The local boat comes by twice a week to haul away the trash to the dump from my place . 
I can't tell you how many septic systems I have designed so the sewer is not dumped in the seas .
I'm trying to save the coral reef out front of the property but it may be too late . Only time will tell .
You would think an area that depends on tourist dollars to survive would realize that they are causing there own problems .

Its almost funny because locals stop by and tell me how beautiful my place is because it is so clean ...... They could easily do the same thing ..Go figure .


----------



## loboloco

Same thing in Belize, Honduras, Guatemala, etc...  They don't have the thinking as yet of the damage they are doing.


----------



## BigAl RIP

It drives me crazy ! Thank God I am removed from most of it . The Indians who are working for me want to be here and learn . I enjoy their company and can see that they suck up knowledge like a sponge . The Blacks and the Whites down here had better get their head out of their ass , as the Indians are learning more everyday .They are good hearted hard working people .The Whites and blacks walk around like the world owes them something . Now I am not racist but it does not take a brain scientist to figure it out .


----------



## muleman RIP

Sounds like they need a recycling incentive program. The local Amish kids pick up bottles all the time to get the nickle refund and I encourage them and give them mine to add a little incentive. I used to do it as a kid all the time. 2 cents for a pop bottle and 5 cents for quarts. Made good spending money doing it. Litter is one of my pet peeves and the Amish know I will stop my vehicle and make them pick it up if they toss anything while riding with me.


----------



## fogtender

BigAl said:


> I think I better just stay with Brown eggs . I am not sure how the locals would handle seeing green eggs . I am hoping to bring in the first 200 chicks this next week .
> 
> Serious time .... I was talking with Genaro today and he was talking to me about the way the locals pollute their own beautiful water and beaches down here . Its a constant battle and each morning I have the men rake the beach area of plastic bags , flip flops. Plastic coke bottles and so forth . Genaro is a amazing man and knows his own people are the cause of their own problems when the tourist do not come because of trash .The local boat comes by twice a week to haul away the trash to the dump from my place .
> I can't tell you how many septic systems I have designed so the sewer is not dumped in the seas .
> I'm trying to save the coral reef out front of the property but it may be too late . Only time will tell .
> You would think an area that depends on tourist dollars to survive would realize that they are causing there own problems .
> 
> Its almost funny because locals stop by and tell me how beautiful my place is because it is so clean ...... They could easily do the same thing ..Go figure .


 
Just don't be known as the rich "Gringo", you may set yourself up to be robbed...   Not a neat thing to think about, but there are those that don't think rationally to start with.

Stay safe!


----------



## BigAl RIP

fogtender said:


> Just don't be known as the rich "Gringo", you may set yourself up to be robbed... Not a neat thing to think about, but there are those that don't think rationally to start with.
> 
> Stay safe!


 
You are exactly right ! I see Gringos throw money around down here than piss and moan when they get taken . One guy ( A local gringo for 15 years) was pissed because he got mugged on the other island at 3 AM in the park coming from a local bar . He had been flashing around $300 bucks ! What a knucklekead

_ I carry very little cash and have My secretary  handle all the bills . Most days I work side by side with my workers to show them I also am use to working .We talk often about how expensive items are . They all know my past and how I worked my way up in life . I never act or think I am better than they are.They visit and we share food in my home and we are friends .I have spent 10 years building this level of trust and friendship with them ._
_I seen other vacant homes robbed in the area but never has  my home been touched ._


----------



## Doc

Good thing your wife wanted to do the trial run on the hot dogs.  I'm sure the locals would have gotten a good laugh had you served up the 'black' dogs Saturday night but it's better you won't make that silly gringo impression on your first cookout for the neighbors.  

Sounds like you are indeed doing it right ...working with them and not putting yourself on a pedestal above them.  I'm sure they all appreciate that.  No one likes to be talked down to or looked down on.

I've told some friends of your place and what all you are doing down there.  Everyone agrees you are surely doing it right and we are all a wee bit jealous, or a whole lot jealous 

How about some pics of the cookout Saturday.  We are living vicariously through you!     (What kind of beer do you have down there?  Much of a variety to choose from?)


----------



## fogtender

BigAl said:


> You are exactly right ! I see Gringos throw money around down here than piss and moan when they get taken . One guy ( A local gringo for 15 years) was pissed because he got mugged on the other island at 3 AM in the park coming from a local bar . He had been flashing around $300 bucks ! What a knucklekead
> 
> _I carry very little cash and have My secretary handle all the bills . Most days I work side by side with my workers to show them I also am use to working .We talk often about how expensive items are . They all know my past and how I worked my way up in life . I never act or think I am better than they are.They visit and we share food in my home and we are friends .I have spent 10 years building this level of trust and friendship with them ._
> _I seen other vacant homes robbed in the area but never has my home been touched ._


 
Sounds like you have a very good working relationship with the locals, that is great.  I would be more concerned with those that aren't, but you know the lay of the land better than I do and know what to watch out for.  It is the drug related crimes that bother me, they have no real reason other than a junkie want another fix and they do a crime without any thought of the results or damage other than the current fix.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> Good thing your wife wanted to do the trial run on the hot dogs. I'm sure the locals would have gotten a good laugh had you served up the 'black' dogs Saturday night but it's better you won't make that silly gringo impression on your first cookout for the neighbors.
> 
> Sounds like you are indeed doing it right ...working with them and not putting yourself on a pedestal above them. I'm sure they all appreciate that. No one likes to be talked down to or looked down on.
> 
> I've told some friends of your place and what all you are doing down there. Everyone agrees you are surely doing it right and we are all a wee bit jealous, or a whole lot jealous
> 
> How about some pics of the cookout Saturday. We are living vicariously through you!   (What kind of beer do you have down there? Much of a variety to choose from?)


 
Well dang Doc ! The damn door is open for cryin out loud ! Come on Down !I'll grab a bunch of pictures tomorrow night too



fogtender said:


> Sounds like you have a very good working relationship with the locals, that is great. I would be more concerned with those that aren't, but you know the lay of the land better than I do and know what to watch out for. It is the drug related crimes that bother me, they have no real reason other than a junkie want another fix and they do a crime without any thought of the results or damage other than the current fix.


 
Believe it or not we really don't have much problem with local drug crime here . Its the damn surfer bums from other countries that are always stoned .The local police are "Hell on Wheels" if they catch a local on drugs . The druggies are off too the prison island before they know what happened and that is a place no one wants to be at !!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Holy Cow ! This Artist is amazing! He makes it look so easy . We have decided to have him start drawing on the walls in every room .Karen plans to have him paint flying parrots in every bedroom . Bananas and coconuts in the kitchen and flowers and hummingbirds  in the bathrooms  Guys that can do this are so interesting to watch !! We have waited a year to get him here to do these paintings for us . He thinks he may have the big reef scene completed tomorrow .


----------



## BigAl RIP

As far as beer we have Coors, Bud . Heiniken,Balboa, Atlas ,Corona and a whole bunch of other ones. This country runs on beer !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Carlos sits on a damn 5 gallon paint bucket and makes it look so simple !!Talk about a God given talent! I can only wish I could draw like that !!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ,it poured here last night ! My rain water tanks were down to about 1300 -1500 gallons and this morning I had 2600 gals in them . Completly full and overflowing . Wife is catching up on washing today . Looks like we are in for more tonight. Its black clouds looking East !!!Company arrives next week so we will be all ready to do some serious enteraining . 
Chickens should start arriving next Thursday . 200 on the first order !!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

BigAl said:


> Chickens should start arriving next Thursday . 200 on the first order !!



Just don't name them Allen. They are harder to eat when they have a name.


----------



## muleman RIP

Loving the art work Al. Is he going to paint the birds in the pics as well? Hope you are enjoying your time in the sun and warmth.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Loving the art work Al. Is he going to paint the birds in the pics as well? Hope you are enjoying your time in the sun and warmth.


 
Yes he is . He uses a pencil to draw everything out first , He told us tonight he was not happy with the reef scene and plans to add more marine life tommorrow . 

Its raining here tonight . About 85 degrees or so . We just finished dinner out on the covered deck . I love the rain as it cools everything down .The jungle is pretty quiet tonight . I guess all the critters went to bed early .
I think may follow their lead !


----------



## RNE228

I used to collect bottles and take them back to the store for refund too. 

We never threw stuff out the window; still do not and teach my son the same. When I was growing up and we went camping or out 4-wheelin in the Jeep, we always, always carried out more than we carried in. This was long before "Leave No Trace" and similar programs. 



muleman said:


> Sounds like they need a recycling incentive program. I will stop my vehicle and make them pick it up if they toss anything while riding with me.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Its quiet here today . The caretakers family has gone to church and I am hanging out in the hammock . Have not got out of my PJ's and don't intend too . Its just a lazy day .

The Bar-b-que went well last night . Wow ! Can they eat some food . I got a good laugh as they took napkins and made little bags to carry anything that was not eaten home . We had a great time and even though it was half Spanish and have English we still laughed and enjoyed the night .I'll try to get some pictures up of the event later.Everybody said they were full ,but just kept eating until I had cooked everything we had LOL!

The artist is doing amazing work . His attention to detail is amazing . He only took 3 months of lessons to learn to paint but I honestly believe he has a God given talent to be able to piant like that . I'll try to load some pictures .The wife is now having him paint murals in every room ,after seeing his work .I told him there is only one critter he is NOT ALLOWED to piant in any murals,,,, Snakes! I hate them .The guys think that is funny as hell considering my size . They keep saying they will bring down a big Boa from the top of the property so the artist can use him as a model to piant one for me ! I told them everyone would be FIRED if they did. LOL


----------



## DaveNay

Hey Al...remember your KT-47 (or whatever) thread that was like 842 pages long and got deleted six times?

You might want to break up your Panama threads in the future just to be sure you don't lose another long thread.


----------



## BigAl RIP

After 3 days of cloudy weather and rain mixed in all the water tanks are now full . We were down to 80% on the solar batterys ,after all the washing and drying the wife has been doing the last 3 days . Today broke with clear skys and the Solar panels went to work pouring the solar power into the system . We are now back to full batterys and the system is on float . I love this solar system and it just seems like the Solar techology is getting better every year . Its the best thing I did down here .


----------



## BigAl RIP

DaveNay said:


> Hey Al...remember your KT-47 (or whatever) thread that was like 842 pages long and got deleted six times?
> 
> You might want to break up your Panama threads in the future just to be sure you don't lose another long thread.


 
 Smart Ass ! 

 It was only 799 pages and got lost 5 times LOL


----------



## tommu56

Al I got up to our cabin and looked at the frig vacuumed out the flue lit it up it cold up in about 6 hrs about normal.
I took a look later and the burner is still running full tilt cranked the thermostat back to get it to go to pilot and full tilt on burner.
Do you know were to get the servel style controls? I drew a blank on the web.

tom


----------



## BigAl RIP

tommu56 said:


> Al I got up to our cabin and looked at the frig vacuumed out the flue lit it up it cold up in about 6 hrs about normal.
> I took a look later and the burner is still running full tilt cranked the thermostat back to get it to go to pilot and full tilt on burner.
> Do you know were to get the servel style controls? I drew a blank on the web.
> 
> tom


 
 A burner ?? My frig only has a pilot light ???????? I would try a solar supplier to find parts in the states . I have never seen a frig with a burner .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well the painter is almost done with the first painting and starting work on the second one now . I sure like his work .

The first chicken coop is sitting out side . This one will be used for the laying hens . I'll be building the attached PVC wire cage pens tomorrow .


----------



## muleman RIP

Great pics! When are we going to see the chicken houses and chickens?


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Great pics! When are we going to see the chicken houses and chickens?


Maybe tomorrow . I plan to get the coops painted first .


----------



## Doc

Quite the artist you have found down there.  Very nice!!!!!!!


----------



## tommu56

BigAl said:


> A burner ?? My frig only has a pilot light ???????? I would try a solar supplier to find parts in the states . I have never seen a frig with a burner .



Don't forget the frig is old (early 1940's) it has a bunson looking burner that shoots back in to the flue.

I did find an Amish guy Lancaster that works on them but I'll have to drive out and see what he can do.

tom


----------



## BigAl RIP

Another typical Panama Day down here . I get up to start a new project and 5 minutes later the wife has me making a giant shoe box for all the sandles and tennis shoes . The local dog has been  stealing ours so now he will have to steal the whole damn box to get my shoes  .

The Boat garbage  guy that picks up the sacks of trash showed up and wanted to see our reciept that we paid for trash pickup . I asked the guy who sent him and he told me his boss did . I then asked him why his boss would send him if we had not paid for trash pickup !!!! I think he finally got the message . I was informed that I needed a trash bin for the bags so this afternoon was spent doing that .

 Now maybe with luck I can do tomorrow ,what I planned to do today !!

It turned hot !! Its about 90 and humidity must be about 95 % . Sure makes your skin soft and pretty !!!

The Painter keeps making changes and I think he might just be here forever . Of course the wife fixes him a nice lunch each day so I think he really enjoys coming over here .I expect him to be finished with the first three paintings in the next couple days and then he will be starting to paint murals on the walls downstairs .

You all have a good one ,,,,I am headed for the hammock !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well......The paintings are done . They turned out real nice . The artist will be back in 15 days to start work on the additional work the wife wants done . I'll post some nice pics tomorrow .

   Took a trip to a local resort to take clipping of flowers and came back with a boat load . I have no idea what they all are called ,but I spent all afternoon building flower boxes so the men could fill them up .

I need to go have a little talk with a asshole gringo in the morning . In Panama ,the first 15 feet of a island is public right of way but this jerk refused to let my workmen walk on the public path after work to get home tonight.
I plan to give him a lesson in respect in the morning . DUMB ASS! All it takes is one jerk like this to ruin it for every gringo down here  . I plan to get the local police to come along and put the fear of God in him .I hate Gringos .....

I think I got every Mapache ( Racoon)  on the island calling me tonight !!  I gotta stop calling them . 

Got a boat load of company coming in on Friday for the next 10 days so I don't think you all will hear much from me . Enjoy the vacation from my big mouth !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here they are ! We are  really happy. Karen,my wife is busy finding walls for him to paint on !


----------



## mak2

Very nice.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here you go Guys . The famous Red Poison Dart Frogs of Panama . People pay big bucks to go photograph them in the Marine park,next door to us and we have tons of them for anyone take take pictures of for free .


----------



## loboloco

So, did you deal w/ the idiot Gringo?

 Yes , But I did not need the police . The first 15 feet of the shore is public access . The trail curves up the hill a little so the guy ( Doctor from the states) said he was trespassing .We are cutting a fine line here . The doctor would do well to get along and get to know the locals instead of being afraid of everyone that walks the path .

They have had two break ins and the reason is this guy treats everyone like shit . He would not even give my guy a chance to explain he was just on his way home from working for me . I still wish guys like him would just stay in the states where they belong ......I did tell my workman I was sorry that we had shitty Gringos from America that treat locals like that ,but not all of us are like him . This doctor would do well to buy a place in the Bahamas or Florida and forget Panama .


----------



## loboloco

BigAl, you didn't lick the frog did you?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well.....Its quiet here ,once again . We said goodbye to our guest in Panama City and they should arrive in Idaho tonight . We had a great time . 
Ended up with a new dog that my wife adopted and one of the young girls from Idaho fell in love with my Caretakers son on the last day she was here . I think she was miffed because she had somehow not noticed him until the last day before leaving . I suspect she will be back soon .lol 

It was a great day as we returned from Panama City this morning and I had a chance to talk with the manager of the local Smithonian Inst.on the flight back about taking on my Caretakers son on a ROP program . He agreed to do so and we meet next week to get everything arranged for Billy to go to work . What a lucky KID!!!

I am enjoying the peace and quiet for a few days now that all the company is gone .Panama city and the locks are always fun ,but it is sure nice to be back on the island .

Chickens arrive in the next couple days !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

AHHHhhhhh! Just had some Monkey's tail . It was delicious ! Before you start barfing , "Monkeys tail" is a fruit . Its can be up to 3 feet long and in a long skinny pod . You twist the pod which splits open the pod gaining access to the seeds that are the size of almonds . Just suck the membane off the outside of the seed. It is very sweet and filling .Camera battery is dead or I would have pictures . Maybe tomorrow .

Found out today one of the little girls we send to school is so smart that the school is jumping her 2 years !! The family will  also recieve a check from the Panama Goverment to show their support to education . 

Having trouble getting our chickens and they should finally arrive next Friday . I have one big coop and one breeding coup still to build . 1/2 way done now !!! 

Going to build one small house (casa) for my new full time worker as soon as the chicken coops are finished next week .

Went to the bank today . Boy,,,, the new banking laws to inforce stopping drug money is involved in Panama .I have to re apply all my information then make a trip to the mainland to get proper papers . I am lucky as most new clients are just turned down .

Artist should be back next week ! 

I might take off a couple days and go fishing for Red Snapper . The guys will smoke it in coconut husk . Best fish I never had .


If your in the area , please stop by ......


----------



## muleman RIP

Al, you need to focus! Are you going to be a chicken farmer or a fisherman? Snapper sounds good to get a break from chicken and fruit. Enjoy the fishing!


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Al, you need to focus! Are you going to be a chicken farmer or a fisherman? Snapper sounds good to get a break from chicken and fruit. Enjoy the fishing!


 

You cannot be serious !!! Focus !!! I can hardly see the keyboard,,,, I have had so much Rum tonight !!!!!Life is good !

Say ! Why don't you hop a plane and come down ??? The humidity and heat has done wonders for my shoulder .The Rum helps too !!


----------



## muleman RIP

How can you call it "tonight" when by my best guess it is only 4 in the afternoon down there! Early start today? As for the shoulder I have surgery scheduled for May 7 to get it sewn back together. Then 30 days in a sling and 60 more of light duty. Basically my summer is going to be shot for any projects so I am busting ass to get things done now. I am so not looking forward to teaching the wife to mow lawn. She has already told me no cows this year so I won't have pasture or barn work to do. As long as I can get out of the pool with my left hand it will be good!


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> . As long as I can get out of the pool with my left hand it will be good!


 
If you can get the wife in the pool it might be even more fun !!!
 I_ love the privacy of the lagoon . Oh ya ..... life is good _


----------



## muleman RIP

Well we are currently enjoying a heat wave and she is talking about the pool already. I hope it is a warmer summer than last year was. She has not seen the forecast calling for 30F this weekend!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Its 5 oclock somewhere so I am starting early !

Built a gravity fed  fresh water system for the chicken coop today. Caputured rain water in a 55 gallon plastic barrel and a toilet valve and we are now in bussiness !

Gave my old king size mattress to my caretaker and have not seen him since ?????? I think he is taking a extended nap .

Hot and muggy here with lots of rain . All the fresh water tanks are full again . 

Everything we planted has come up and now its time to start transplanting to bigger containers . Land crabs are a constant problem !!!

I aquired two old wooden boats to plant are veggies in . That should keep the crabs out for a while .

Wife found a nest of parrots and is plotting to get a baby out of the deal . I really hope she loses on this one . Parrots are too damn loud ..

Guys found a 10 foot Boa on the top of the property . Our guest thought it was great .......I hate fickin snakes .....


----------



## BigAl RIP

Off to the other island for food shopping this morning . Rained all night ,but it will be hotter than hell today . 
2 chicken coops built , two to go . I am learning more and better ways to build with each one I do .

Fickin monkeys playing in the trees kept me awake half the night ! Stupid ass monkeys .
 The fickin rooster has lost all sense of time and will start crowing at 2:30 in the morning . May have chicken soup for dinner .

Weed eater broke so the men are cutting 4 acres of grass with machetes.Looks like  it was done with a lawn mower .


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Al,  Can you post some pictures of your chicken coops when you get the last one done.

Any tips you have learned would be good too!

Thanks,

PB


----------



## EastTexFrank

BigAl said:


> Weed eater broke so the men are cutting 4 acres of grass with machetes.Looks like  it was done with a lawn mower .



Al, when I worked in Equatorial Guinea our gardener used to cut the yard with a machete. Being good hearted, we had a lawn mower and a weed eater sent in from the States.  After showing him how they worked and how they had to be looked after, we left him to it.  He seemed all excited about getting modernized.  A couple of days later I went outside to smoke a cigar and I could hear both the mower and the weed eater running.  During the course of my smoke neither engine got above an idle.  I peeked around the side of the house and he had both pieces of equipment set off to the side and running while he hacked at the grass with his machete.  He was just humoring the gringos and preferred his own way of doing it.  I must admit the grass looked great and he was just as quick.  Eventually both pieces of equipment "took a walk".  Never did find out what happened to them.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yes , I am beginning to see the waste of buying weedeaters . The men can chop much faster and there is nothing to keep breaking .

As far as lessons learned about chicken coop building , I have learned plenty . If it is very large mobile one on wheels , you need a tractor to tow it around . The rest will be built stationary with elevated wire floors so the crap can fall through on a blue tarp and reused as manure to promote plant growth .We can sell all the chicken crap we can produce . The islands soil is lousy unless you add to it . I'll grab some pictures later . I am going down to the shop to start the last two buildings today .

Its getting harder and more expensive to get approval and permits to build a second home on the water for my new worker so I decided to just give him the rental cabin to live in. Its a little overkill for just him but it will save me a lot of headaches trying to get a second caretakers home built . .Just like in America ,every goverment office has their hand out for money . Now I will have to upgrade the other house to keep everyone happy . Go figure !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ,we have adopted a dog . I named her Emmy . She is a female that was abandoned after she had a litter of pups .The locals sell the pups but lose interest after the dog starts to grow . She was skin and bones ..
Yea ,I know .... call me a softy , but I can't stand to see a animal suffer . She is all ready house broken in one week and very protective . She will live with my caretaker when we are not here . She sleeps every night at the foot of the bed and will lick my toe if she needs to go outside to take a leak . She is quite a dog .

Tried to get permission to build the new house for the new guy ,but what a pain in the ass if you are a gringo and want to help a local Indian .Every day someone in goverment has their hand out wanting money . It won't happen this time as I know how to play the game . I found a way around it and in a year there will be a new house built for him . Until then he will live in my rental cabin . 

Found out yesterday my wind turbine was not working correctly .I opened up the fuse box and found the problem . The solar guy who installed my turbine brake switch put it in upside down . Glad I never really needed the extra solar power to keep the house operating .

Life is still good and the women and Rum is cheap !!!!

More tomorrow !


----------



## jpr62902

Shame on you, Al.  Shame, shame, shame on you.

Where are the pics?  You know better than that.


----------



## muleman RIP

Wife took the camera away again, didn't she! Al was sneaking pics of the native girls when he went shopping!


----------



## BigAl RIP

The chicken coops are built !!!I'll grab pictures when it quits raining . I actually wore boots for 2 days to get it done . Mud was everywhere .Boots were two years old and one sole completely fell off today ?????? I finished working with one boot on and the top of the other one covering my sock .It made life interesting . Leather and the tropics do not mix. I bet I have not wore those boots 15 times in two years .The guys had a good laugh .....Back to wearing Teva's sandles tomorrow.Got the new guy moved into the best temporary home he has ever had this afternoon . He is all smiles . I'll start slowly building him a permanent home over the next year.I have to start out calling it a swim platform and slowly enclose it over the next year . The way the goverment treats the Indians down here is bull shit . They are the only true Panamians in Panama ....Found a Caiman (gator) in the jungle but the SOB was way to big to mess with . About a 8 feet long female with a very bad attitude . We just let it swim away into the swamp . That was fine with me .........I headed in the other direction as quickly as one boot and the top half of another boot could move me . Life in the jungle ...... Its a new adventure each day!


----------



## muleman RIP

You should have killed that gator! good eating and one less to go after your chickens.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> You should have killed that gator! good eating and one less to go after your chickens.


 
I even heard Gator taste like chicken!!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

I ate some in St. Pete,Fl. last year and it was good. Read a story on how they skin them and butcher them. Lot of meat in a big one.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Chickens are in the new home . Genaro is like a happy mother hen . We picked up 100 on this trip and he hand picked everyone . All the chicks made the trip to the island a little hot and tired , but some sugar water perked them right up . NO losses !!! Here's a picture of their new home . The back section is for the breeding hens .The main coop is about 8'x16' .It is all made from pressure treated pine .We will pick up another 100 next week .The shelf is where the 55 gallon water barrel will sit to feed the automatic water system . 4" PVC is standard gutter material down here .Still need to put on the corner trim , but you get the idea .

Going to take  Saturday off and go fishing for snapper and yellow tails . Hopefully with any luck we will have Coconut smoked fish for dinner saturday night !!!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Nice looking coops and even the farm dog likes them!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Picture won't load !!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

try again


----------



## muleman RIP

Al, That dog will have a distinct arome to him if he hangs out under the pens. Might want to quit petting him or learn to wash your hands after you do! Coops look good and should be healthy for the birds up in the air like that.


----------



## loboloco

Good looking chicks and coops too.  
Glad they showed up healthy.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Al, That dog will have a distinct arome to him if he hangs out under the pens. Might want to quit petting him or learn to wash your hands after you do! Coops look good and should be healthy for the birds up in the air like that.


 
She already has quite a smell ! As far as the coops , I let the guys decide how they needed to be built. The men think I lost my mind , when I ordered in a $1000 dollars in wood for the coops .
 Genaro keeps telling me we will have the happiest chickens in Panama . 

  On another note , today was quite a eye opener . As we traveled inland over the mountains to Changinola to get the chickens , we passed a local Indian women washing her familys laundry . She was doing it in the drainage ditch on the side of the road . She had a very neatly stacked pile of clean wet cloths  ready to put on a cloths line to dry as we came back by 2 hours later . Nothing is wasted here in Panama . Even the shoes I threw out yesterday had the laces removed before they were discarded into the trash .The men even asked me twice if it was ok to take the laces . 

A month or two down here could teach us all how well we have it in the states .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well.... Its Sunday here . A day to give Thanks to the Good Lord .Spent the day wandering the property and looking at the plants and all the wonders of this great world . I got Elton John playing softly in the background ,another beautiful sunset is forming in the west , and a cool breeze is blowin . Wish you all were here to share it with the wife and I . 

Guess this is the best I can do for ya tonight :

You all be Blessed


----------



## muleman RIP

Glad you are taking some time to relax with the wife. Life is too short to rush all the time.


----------



## Doc

Love the sunset pics Al.  
Nice coops you got there to.  Very nice.  200 chicks!    You don't do nothing small do you?    How long will it be before they are producing and what in the world will you do with all those eggs?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> Love the sunset pics Al.
> Nice coops you got there to. Very nice. 200 chicks!  You don't do nothing small do you?  How long will it be before they are producing and what in the world will you do with all those eggs?


 
Doc,
 As long as we can get them to lay eggs and the chicks grow we have sold all of them already . All the locals an restaurants are already placing orders for meat chickens and eggs ! I   think we will eventually be at 500 chickens . All the chicken manure was sold long ago ! We have 2 stores that will buy all we can produce .


----------



## Doc

BigAl said:


> Doc,
> As long as we can get them to lay eggs and the chicks grow we have sold all of them already . All the locals an restaurants are already placing orders for meat chickens and eggs ! I   think we will eventually be at 500 chickens . All the chicken manure was sold long ago ! We have 2 stores that will buy all we can produce .


Impressive, but won't that take up a lot of your time?  I thought you called this place your retirement retreat.   

Seriously, I can't blame you.  I'm the same way.  I'd have to be busy at something.  But 500 Chickens!    Not sure I could handle that.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Doc said:


> Impressive, but won't that take up a lot of your time?  I thought you called this place your retirement retreat.
> 
> Seriously, I can't blame you.  I'm the same way.  I'd have to be busy at something.  But 500 Chickens!    Not sure I could handle that.



Something tell me that Al is the brains of the operation.  I know he gets his hands dirty but ole Al is a business man and knows how to get stuff done.  Sounds like he has lots of help with the tedious parts of chicken farming.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

BigAl said:


> try again


What's the purpose of all the PVC pipe on the roof?  Are those improvised gutters?


----------



## Doc

PBinWA said:


> Something tell me that Al is the brains of the operation.  I know he gets his hands dirty but ole Al is a business man and knows how to get stuff done.  Sounds like he has lots of help with the tedious parts of chicken farming.



Yeah, I bet you are right on PB.  By tedious did you mean taking care of all the chicken chit.    



PBinWA said:


> What's the purpose of all the PVC pipe on the roof?  Are those improvised gutters?



That's what i was guessing also.  Not the prettiest but sure look like they would work for gutters ...and since there is no edge for the chicks to set on the chicks should not poop in the gutters.


----------



## loboloco

In the US, a layer operation would have around 80,000 birds. Meat around 200,000.  What Big al has is enough to keep him busy, and bring some needed income in for the area.  Not really a big operation though.


----------



## BigAl RIP

loboloco said:


> In the US, a layer operation would have around 80,000 birds. Meat around 200,000. What Big al has is enough to keep him busy, and bring some needed income in for the area. Not really a big operation though.


 
Exactly ! Its to help out Genaro get a business started . Its his baby from now on . I just put the pieces together to get him started .


----------



## BigAl RIP

On another note I started paying 5 cents for each dead Land crab the boys kill . Moy got  20  tonight . The little boogers are hell on my grass . I purchased a pellet gun so that is the new sport each evening off the deck . Pellet gun, Rum & Coke, and a cuban cigar ..... life is good


----------



## loboloco

Good for you and I wish him luck.  Make sure ya'll get some terramycin in case they start getting sick. uncontrolled diseases can wipe everyone of them out in no time in that kind of set up


----------



## BigAl RIP

PBinWA said:


> What's the purpose of all the PVC pipe on the roof? Are those improvised gutters?


 
The 2" is the boat ladder I maded so the wife can get in and out of the boat when we go diving .I just set it up there  when we are not needing it .

 The 4" Pvc is indeed  the rain water gutter system that will dump into a 55 gallon barrel for fresh water for the chicks . I rigged up a toilet valve so it will automatically feed water to the birds as needed .


----------



## BigAl RIP

loboloco said:


> Good for you and I wish him luck. Make sure ya'll get some terramycin in case they start getting sick. uncontrolled diseases can wipe everyone of them out in no time in that kind of set up


 

 Sounds like you know about chickens??? We have all the medience here just in case . I had it brought in from the mainland. 
   I am ready to order another 200 birds but Genaro wants to wait a little longer to insure all is working correctly.
  Its amazing how much they have grown in the last 5 days .

We have loss exactly 2 chicks so we are doing very well so far .


----------



## Doc

How far are these coops from your house?  Out of ear shot I presume.  Any predators down there that will prey on the chicks?   Does someone have to sleep in the vicinity to protect them?
Are you going to butcher them there also?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> How far are these coops from your house? About 50 feet from the caretakers home.  Out of ear shot I presume. Any predators down there that will prey on the chicks? Yes, We have Boas but they stay away from the house usually . The dogs and geese are also great protectors too .Does someone have to sleep in the vicinity to protect them?Juan is 50 feet away .
> Are you going to butcher them there also?They will be sold butcher or live , however the buyer wants them . Fresh each day .


 
My replys in red.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

BigAl said:


> The 4" Pvc is indeed  the rain water gutter system that will dump into a 55 gallon barrel for fresh water for the chicks . I rigged up a toilet valve so it will automatically feed water to the birds as needed .



Clever boy!


----------



## loboloco

BigAl said:


> Sounds like you know about chickens??? We have all the medience here just in case . I had it brought in from the mainland.
> I am ready to order another 200 birds but Genaro wants to wait a little longer to insure all is working correctly.
> Its amazing how much they have grown in the last 5 days .
> 
> We have loss exactly 2 chicks so we are doing very well so far .


Grew up on a layer operation and had yard birds for years. Know just a little bit.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Spent the day setting the new concrete T post for the new swim platform .Tomorrow I will cap them all with concrete to level the tops . Its a simple way to put in a dock system and it works very well . I will try to grab some pictures tomorrow .The local rock and sand dealer was out of sand so I substituted mortar mix and richin up the mix with cement  and added rock . I figure  thats good for 2500 PSI or so .Should have it completed by Friday . Now the wife wants a set of stairs going into the water so the older folks can exit the boat or go swimming easier . busy,busy,busy

The artist showed back up today and is happily painting on the walls in the house . The wife is happy so that means I am happy .

Well my one worker learns well . I  plastered a wall yesterday and today he is doing the other side . The good news is his side  is  perfect , the bad news is he can now redo my side as he made me look bad ! LOL 

I may have to go to the bank and get a loan . Moy is killing every crab on the place with a sling shot . At a nickle a piece ,he may soon own the place . I have never seen a kid so fast with a sling shot in my life .

All the new plants are growing like crazy . I expect to see lots of produce in the coming months .

At 5 PM the bar is open and I am buying the first round ????? Come on down !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

This is "Charlie" . Our resident rooster . The chicks really dig him . 

Also I have included a picture of our local "Boating Towing" and repair business . 

I also leave you with a picture of one of the plants on the front walking path . No, I have no idea what it is called ,but it has a serious root system .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Bikes are a way of life down here . They are everywhere on the mainland and big island . You either have a car , a bike or you walk . We walk . 

I have to hand it to these folks for coming up with new inventions for there bikes . The other day one went by towing a wheel burrow backwards. Handles tied to a 2 x4 tied to the rear tire support . 

This is the only place I ever saw a automobile steering wheel in place of the handle bars . It looked pretty neat .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Poured the last of the dock post for the new swim platform . Lumber comes on Saturday . Wife has become a camera nut . Painter is busy painting every wall in the damn house .

Life is good !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Headed out and tried fishing again today . Everybody caught fish .....except me .The wife even mistakenly made a few comments about my lack of gettng any bites . Thats ok ... She can laugh it up . I just cut her off sex for the next week .
 She how she likes it without the "big Kahuna"

Somehow ended up catching a lousy cold so I am running on about 1/2 speed . 
 I was suppose to install the  decking for new dock we poured concrete on   the last couple days . Guess I'll wait and see how I feel tomorrow .

Chickens are still growing like weeds and I really want to bring in another 100 but Genaro wants to be damn sure the first bunch stays healthy.

The new favorite shooting sport is to sit on the deck each evening and shoot crabs with the new pellet gun  . I am getting pretty good and killed about 20 tonight .

Between Moy, Nati and myself we got them running scared !!!


----------



## mak2

Must be good being big Al.


----------



## BigAl RIP

mak2 said:


> Must be good being big Al.


 It would be more fun without the cold and to be able to actually catch a fish . 
  A cold in the tropics is just a pain in the butt . Even Rum and coke won't help . I switched to Rum and Alka Seltzer . Not much better


----------



## mak2

Sorry about that buddy, I was just thinking about the rest of it.  So you have a cold and cut your wife off.  It is almost great being you.


----------



## muleman RIP

Hope you are feeling better soon Al! It won't make you a better fisherman but the rum will taste better!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Back at it ! Hittin on about 7 out of 8 pistons again .

Finished the new swim deck today .

 Got another 100 chickens coming in on Saturday . The first group are growing like crazy and are all sold .

The wife is taking our caretakers son out the meet with the director of the Smithsonian about a after school work program . Its looking like we may be able to get him in the door . The rest is up to him .

Wife is now saying she wants a big ass bird feeder out front . Anybody know what they eat down here ?? Fruit, Birdseed, worms, Rum  ???


----------



## muleman RIP

Dried fruit,peanuts,hot peppers,pasta and anything you put out. Sunflower seeds if you can get them. Black oil variety is preferred. once you start get used to a schedule or they will holler for their food.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Dried fruit,peanuts,hot peppers,pasta and anything you put out. Sunflower seeds if you can get them. Black oil variety is preferred. once you start get used to a schedule or they will holler for their food.


 



Pasta?? You are not serious  . I know nothin about this but pasta is one I would have never thought a bird might eat .


----------



## muleman RIP

They love pasta and it is good for them. Pizza crusts and toast as well as any veggies we eat. Corn on the cob is a real hit also.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> They love pasta and it is good for them. Pizza crusts and toast as well as any veggies we eat. Corn on the cob is a real hit also.


 
I'll give it a go and see what we attract . More than likely it will just be a bunch of dirty matted hair hippees that need a bath ,that show up .LOL


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well,,,, I had no intentions of doing much work today and through determination and self will I was able to accomplish it . A completely wasted day . I feel great ! The new hammock was strength tested to 300 pounds and recieved a seal of approval . 

Tomorrow we are off to the mainland again to buy more chickens. Another 100 meat chickens and 50 layers .

Artist has finished up stairs and the work looks great . 

I'll be grabbing a bunch of pictures to download later tonight .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sorry you all . I have about a zillion pictures to load but the system I use has decide to quit working . They are all way too big . I'll keep trying but so far I have had zero luck .


----------



## muleman RIP

I use pixresizer. Free and easy.You can resize and rename pics as you go. The default download is a zip file that you unzip and install. Nominal setting of the program is fine for pics on the forum.
http://bluefive.pair.com/pixresizer.htm


----------



## BigAl RIP

Boy.... I am tired . Its been hotter than hell this week and I bet I lost 10 pounds .

  Yesterday while we were at the mainland I purchased a Free standing Bedroom fan to move a little more air at night . Genaro never saw it in the back of the Taxi truck and dropped a 100 pound bag of chicken feed on it . So much for "Free Standing" . I now have it baling wired to a chair . Two strands ,so I guess that makes it a permenent repair.

I have good intentions of doing nothing today in preparations for the  labor holiday that is on Saturday .

Karen is off to the Smithsonian with Abilio to see if we can get him a after school Job . 

Genaro finally told me I can build one more chicken coop . I been wanting to do that for 2 weeks . I guess he just wanted to make sure everything worked before we got to far .


Still trying to get the lousy fickin oversized pictures to load so you all can see what the hell I been talking about the last couple weeks !


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well,,,, its been a good day in some ways .

Looks like Abilio, my caretakers son will go fill out paperwork on Monday to start a after school work program with the Smithsonian Inst . He is very excited and my wife Karen said the meeting went very well .Because of a really lousy head cold , I stayed home . The director was very excited to see that Abilio wanted to work there . Its now up to him and I told the family that they must encourage him to do his best . "Billy", as I have called him for 10 years has always wanted the work with sea life , animals and plants . I cannot think of a better place to find out if this is to be his chosen profession .

We have lost 5 of our new laying chicks . I rigged up a heat lamp to help them stay warmer . 90 degrees and they need a heat lamp ??? Go figure ... They seem to be happy now . I guess I am now their "Uncle Big Al" .


----------



## muleman RIP

Some chicks require more heat than others to keep them going Al. At your age you should understand this by now.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Some chicks require more heat than others to keep them going Al. At your age you should understand this by now.


 
Well that was totally mean and uncalled for .  My wife says that all the time .

Going to give it another try to load a few pictures .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Some more of Genaro adding the deck on the rancho . The painter continues to paint walls .


----------



## mak2

Actually Al, the artwork is pretty nice.


----------



## BigAl RIP

I mentioned that we acquired a new dog . She is amazing . House trained in about 5 minutes . Loyal as the day is long . The dogs down here are like I have never seen anyway else . A greyhound cross of some sorts . About 4 years old I think .They live about 6 -7 years .She has have the marking of a tiger . Very pretty . Knows commands in both Spanish and English . We can go to Town and tell her to stay and she will be waiting for our return and will not move until we call her . 

Hell , My Kids never minded this well !!! Her new name is Emmy.


----------



## BigAl RIP

The latest drawing in the living room .


----------



## muleman RIP

Great pics Al. The artwork is a real good assortment of scenes from the area.


----------



## loboloco

Great artwork, Al.  Glad things are coming together on that.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Yep, old Carlos has done a really nice job . He's coming back on Monday to finish up the last bathroom . Some special color  paint for some flower that he did not have or could not produce from the colors he was using .
The wife is also having him hand paint a tropical scene on one of the local handmade canoe paddles . I guess she plans to put it above the double doors going into the Master bedroom .

Its another workers holiday down here today . One of 28 a year .I swear these guys get more paid days off than a union worker at a auto plant .

Been fighting with the caretakers dog . She's been getting in the chicken feed tray and eating everything . She is starting to grow feathers.

The new laying chicks are not doing well . We have lost 8 . Hopefully the rest will come through ok .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well it Sunday ! Still trying to recover from the worst Thunder storm I ever been in . We lost a few Banana trees and a coconut tree but over all we were damn lucky. In talking with the locals it appears we were hit with more than 2 lighting strikes . They said the house had a bluish tint and damn near was glowing at one point .
 I have seen it rain so hard down here that you would swear the rain was coming out of the ground ,but last night took the cake !!!

We have another storm like that tonight and tomorrow i will be on bus sightseeing the mainland until I head for Haiti . No way in Hell , I want to be in another one like that . The wife is in full agreement and says good  luck trying to get her ass anywhere near a airplane to fly off the island . I don't blame her. I can't imagine being in a airplane and running into a storm like that .

I thought I had a pretty good idea of what Panama could throw at me . Last night showed me a side of her that would put the fear of God in anyone .

Thunder heads are already building up again .... It may be a long night . We decided to sleep in one of the downstair bedrooms where it is a little more protected if it starts up again tonight .

Genaro told me this morning he was too scared to move from his bed last night . He took one of the boats and headed for the mainland and said he would return in the morning .  Somehow ,that don't make me have a lot of confidence


----------



## muleman RIP

So you are leaving Panama for Haiti. We will miss your stories and pics from down there Al.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> So you are leaving Panama for Haiti. We will miss your stories and pics from down there Al.


 
Good Morning People ! I am still alive ! Very little thunder last night . 

Going to head out in a bit to go catch sardines to go fishing later today . Last one in the boat may get left so hurry up and grab your fishin pole .

Dang laying chicks are still giving us problems . Lost 2 more last night and 4 more are under the heat lamp  this morning .

Genaro showed back up this morning and everything seems to be much better .

Bill, yes I leave here on the 26th and then head to Haiti . I will take a camera and maybe a laptop ,if I have room .

Then I am suppose to report to work on the new Super market project on the 2nd of July. If I can get crews lined out and sub contractors hired than I may return to Panama by late August or the first of Sept for 2 months . End of Oct will find me in Idaho for a few weeks guiding on a Elk hunt for a good friend . No hunting for me as my shoulder can't take the concussion of a rifle ,but thats ok .

So its  going to be real busy for awhile ,but that is the way I like it . 


Boat leaves in 20 minutes so grab your fishin pole and move your butt or be left at dockside


----------



## muleman RIP

Al it is time to prioritize things a little better! FISHING takes planning and thought. Everything else will fall in line if it is meant to be!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Sharks ! Sharks !  I caught 2 Sharks . Boy they fight strange . About 2 ' each . Thay are being smoked as I write this !!Lost two right off the get go . I could not figure out what pulled so damn hard . On the third I nailed his ass ,by keeping steady tension on the line so he could not cut  the line .

OK , Now for my secret weapon .. WD40 . Yep I sprayed my bait with it . I had heard it would work but could not believe that I caught the sharks and a whole bunch of other little fish using it ??????Genaro still can't believe it !


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

BigAl said:


> OK , Now for my secret weapon .. WD40 . Yep I sprayed my bait with it . I had heard it would work but could not believe that I caught the sharks and a whole bunch of other little fish using it



I've heard of that before, but never tried it.


----------



## tommu56

BigAl said:


> They are being smoked as I write this !!



How many matches did it take to get them lit
and remember don't inhale

tom


----------



## BigAl RIP

Oh coconut smoke  fish is incredible .I plan to inhale . No, I plan to suck it all down !!!Nothing left but bones when I get done !!!

You should have seen Genaro and Moy laugh when I spray on the WD40 . After losing 2 sharks and catching 2 more ,they quit laughing and Genaro told me "He would have never believed it , if he had not seen it with his own eyes ". 

 What a great day !!!!


----------



## muleman RIP

IIRC wd40 is made from fish oil. Like a liquid fish spray for bait.


----------



## JEV

I have two fishing buddies that both keep the big can of WD40 onboard for when the fish are being finicky. Works every time.


----------



## BigAl RIP

well Boys , I better sign off . A big  thunder storm is bearing down on us again tonight . Lord help us all !


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> well Boys , I better sign off . A big  thunder storm is bearing down on us again tonight . Lord help us all !


Stay safe Al.
We had one around 8pm that was wild.
I was at the gas station pumping and all the sudden this thing came out of nowhere (as the NWS predicted a 40% chance of anything).
Got in my car and shot across the parking lot to the supermarket and sat there scared to death and listened to the radio.
Seems we'd had 65 mph winds with gusts. Yeah.
After it was over, there was the most beautiful double rainbow I've ever seen.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well we did not get any double rainbows here PG ,but I did get to snuggle with my beautiful wife . I think that was pretty nice too . 

Woke up to clear blue skies and a slight breeze blowing . Made a quick trip to town on the other island to buy Propane , food stuff, and a new bottle of Rum . Man those things don't last long anymore ???????? I am talking about the propane , you knuckleheads!!!

$72 bucks for a 35 gallon tank full . Does that seem about right ??

Came back just before lunch and told the boys to hop in the boat and I was buying lunch at the local Panamaian cafe . Juan decided to stay home and read his Bible so we ordered a big plate of Chicken and Rice for him . 

I ate way too much and blew my diet all to hell . Now I need to go lay in the hammock and comtemplate my bad eating habits .

I always end up,ordering the same thing every time we go . I always have good intentions of trying something new ,but dang it, the owner makes this chicken dish in Garlic sauce that is to die for . 3 beers later and a side of french fries and I am a beached whale . I know ,I know ..... not too smart being on a diet and all , but its only the 3rd time in 3 months I have blew my diet .

I have heard or read someplace that having sex uses up 3000 calories . I don't know if thats true or not but I am willing to try it to stay on my diet . I sure hope my wife agrees ,as I would hate to think she thought I was fooling around on her ,just out of lust ......
Maybe if I asked her to join in I could lose 6000 calories ???? I need to be careful though , too much weight lost that quickly could be as bad as none at all. 

I wonder whats for dinner ???


----------



## muleman RIP

You fool around with the island girls and she will cut a few pounds off of you!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Damn! The new dog we saved ran off last night ??? We been leaving her out at night with the other 2 dogs to get used to us being gone in 3 weeks . She was to stay with my caretaker while we are gone . I bet we have put 15 pounds back on her skinny bones . She is in good shape now ,but I sure hope she is ok , wherever she headed  out to .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Kinda quiet here today . 
 Another 2 laying chickens died ,so I sent the guys out to find some hens that are already full grown and producing eggs . They will keep a lookout for my "NO Good Dog" while they look for chickens . Ungrateful SOB dog!!!

Painter/artist is all done now and he presented us with his last piece of work . This is a picture of a local hand carved paddle that can be purchased for about $5 . My wife gave it to him and told him to use his imagination and paint whatever he felt like painting on it. 

This is the result . Quite beautiful , I think .

We will be putting a portfolio together for him so he can advertize his work to other people .Here is a picture of Carlos and one of the paintings .

 Also a picture of the "killer" shark that I caught . This one is about 2' long .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Still have not found my damn dog . 

I am beginning to think the Indian nieghbor might have taken her for a boat ride . She looks exactly like my Caretakers dog that chased the nieghbor pigs off my property . They were rooten up up place and eaten the caretakers garden and he told the other guy to keep his pigs out of the garden or he would eat them . I am beginning to think little Emmy may have been mistaken for old Max . Hell , Thats all I need to be in a "Indian ,Pig, Dog ,Indian, White dude war" on a small island .

Wife is starting to talk about kicking someones ass and I am just trying to stay low and off the Radar .

Juan decided to start a big ass smokey fire to chase away the No-see-ems . Want to guess which way the wind is blowin ? Straight toward the house .Cough**

So much for it being quiet here today ...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well I divised a rescue plan to get my dog back !!! If she ain't back by morning I am putting up a $50 reward for her safe return . This island is 8 miles long and 3/4 mile wide . We have about 1000 Indians or more living on it . I bet by 10AM I have 900 looking for my dog .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

BigAl said:


> I bet by 10AM I have 900 looking for my dog .



The trouble there is that they will all show up at 11AM with 900 dogs none looking anything like yours!


----------



## BigAl RIP

jim slagle said:


> The trouble there is that they will all show up at 11AM with 900 dogs none looking anything like yours!


Don't laugh ! $50 is 5 days wages for some of them . Their even likely to repaint their own dog and try and pass it off as Emmy.
The island ain't that big so I am sure we wll find her , Good or bad . 
I just hope she is ok , as its been sometime since I became attach to a flea bitten mutt that fast . I am a sucker for animals ..


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here is a picture of the possible dognapped dog .


----------



## Jim_S RIP

BigAl said:


> I just hope she is ok , as its been sometime since I became attach to a flea bitten mutt that fast . I am a sucker for animals ..



I hope she's ok too.  I know how you feel, I don't know what I would do if we lost one of ours.

Jim


----------



## BigAl RIP

I feel like crap . My little dog is missing and its pouring here tonight . I took off into the jungle this afternoon ,but could not find her . I had the guys go all the way to the other side of the island and we found nothing . These guys are good and can see and find shit that I would walk right by .

 I can only hope and pray that she is safe . She is a unfixed little female and I am hoping she just took off for a night on the town but who knows .We had planned to get her spade as soon as a vet was avalible to do the work .

Emmy???? Where are you ?????


----------



## jpr62902

BigAl said:


> I feel like crap . My little dog is missing and its pouring here tonight . I took off into the jungle this afternoon ,but could not find her . I had the guys go all the way to the other side of the island and we found nothing . These guys are good and can see and find shit that I would walk right by .
> 
> I can only hope and pray that she is safe . She is a unfixed little female and I am hoping she just took off for a night on the town but who knows .We had planned to get her spade as soon as a vet was avalible to do the work .
> 
> Emmy???? Where are you ?????


 
Relax, Al.  She's a brindle.  They have great survival instincts.

And when you find her, for the love of God, DO NOT let the vet hit her with a spade!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Big lighting storm is just coming in . I better shut down before I blow up the laptop .


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> I feel like crap . My little dog is missing and its pouring here tonight . I took off into the jungle this afternoon ,but could not find her . I had the guys go all the way to the other side of the island and we found nothing . These guys are good and can see and find shit that I would walk right by .
> 
> I can only hope and pray that she is safe . She is a unfixed little female and I am hoping she just took off for a night on the town but who knows .We had planned to get her spade as soon as a vet was avalible to do the work .
> 
> Emmy???? Where are you ?????



Looking at Emmy's face breaks my heart Al.
I sure hope you find her, and that you are safe during the next storm.
We had a good banger here at 7:30 with a lot of hail and wind, then 5 minutes later, the sun was out.
I hope you find Emmy.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Blue skys this morning . 

Emmy is still missing but the reward and alert has been sent out . Should have 1000 plus people looking before the day is out . We think she headed down island . We have already checked near town and up the other way , That leaves about 7 miles of jungle to search . These local boys know every square inch of it too . We can only hope .

Genaro purchased 2 laying hens yesterday and just left to see about getting some more . I am off to go build another chicken coop . 
Maybe it will keep my mind busy .


----------



## pirate_girl

Oh Al, I hope they find her!
With a search team like that, how could they not?


----------



## BigAl RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Oh Al, I hope they find her!
> With a search team like that, how could they not?


 
$50 goes a long ways down here .I do believe they will find her , dead or alive . I just hope she is alive . I can't think of any reason why anyone would want to hurt her . She is not a agressive dog , very timid .
Hopefully she just ran off with a new boyfriend for a little adventure .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Still no dog ,but Genaro just about killed me today . I have never laughed so hard in my life .
He got to talking about how he and Juan had decided to raise chickens on there own . Genaro went out and bought a hen and a rooster . They were all set . The problem was the rooster only wanted to have sex with the other rooster. Genaro told me the rooster was Punky??? I have never heard that term used before . I was dying laughing as Genaro told me he killed the rooster and ate it. End of his chicken business .God ,,, I love it here .


----------



## pirate_girl

No Emmy, but Genaro ate a gay rooster.
NOT the news I was expecting!  

It was funny though..lol


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha!!!!  Your talk about the gay rooster reminded me of this joke I read a while back.  It's probably posted in the joke section somewhere but I'll put it here anyways just for fun...

A farmer needs a new Rooster to watch after his hens because his current one is getting pretty old,

So the new rooster struts around the yard, meets all the young hens, and runs into the old rooster.

The young rooster says "Get outta here old man, I'm the new man round here, so go retire!"
The old rooster says "I'll let you have all the hens if you can beat me in a race around the barn. Now I'm old, I got a bad ticker and I scare easily, so you gotta gimme a head start.
The young rooster agrees, and after he gives the old rooster a head start decided he can take care of the old rooster by scaring him as they race, so he chases after the old rooster squaking and flapping his wings.

The farmer sees this from the porch, gets out his shotgun and blows the young rooster away, yelling

"GAWDAMMIT! That's the third gay rooster I got this week!"


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good Joke !

Its Sunday and no Emmy . We had one false alarm ,it turned out to be the wrong dog .

   I spent most the day laying in the hammock resting .Head cold has really knocked me down .

 The guys caught a really nice Black Snapper last night .They are all back out on the dock trying to catch more now.

   Chickens are to move to the new pen tomorrow . They are getting fat !

Later guys ..........


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ,,,,After a little pep talk , Genaro went out and sold his chickens today at $1.50 pound (live weight) ! I still don't know how he managed to talk the Chinese grocery store owners into it , but he did . Looks like he will sell to them on a weekly basis . This boy is a born salesman !!!
 We are bringing in another 100 this week . That brings us up to 300 .


----------



## muleman RIP

Did the dog maybe tangle with a gator? Bear kills off a few each year around here.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> Did the dog maybe tangle with a gator? Bear kills off a few each year around here.


 
 I honestly do not know . The wife is really upset . We have looked everywhere and the whole island is on the lookout for her . Now I have poeple telling me someone has to have her tied up . I do not know what to think anymore . I really don't care if she comes back , as long as she is safe and happy .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ... as of today the Genaro's Chickem Ranch is open for business and taking orders for a July 1st delivery date . Looks like Genaro and Juan are  going to average $5000 a month in gross sales to start . That should be a good start for them . They are very excited . The only problem I can see is they can sell more chicken than they can raise . I set them down and had a long talk to them about providing good dependable service and maintaining a ample continueing supply of fresh chickens to provide to their larger contracts .

 I think this will be a good thing for them as Genaro will never again have to depend on tourism to make a living . Take care of the chickens and they will take care of him .

I am still not sure why ,but the guys have told me a number of times that eggs are not avalible in December and Janurary here on the island . They say you just cannot find any . We will be producing 21 dozen a week . starting in August . That does not sound like much .but it will tip the scale for a very decent profit margin for the boys .

Yes ,it has been a good Day ....Thank you Lord ...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You sure are making a difference down there.  Way to go!!!


----------



## Cowboy

Sounds like quite the operation Al , good show & thanks for sharing . More pics would be even better though  . Best of luck on finding the pup as well .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here's a few more pictures of the chickens as they are getting bigger . The new roosting shed ,I just finished  and the painting that Carlos did in the guest bathroom.

We made a few minor changes to the first chicken coop to ease in cleaning operations  . Genaro cleaned it and now has 6- 100 pound sacks of a chicken/ wood shaving mix to start selling .


----------



## loboloco

Yep, they sure are ugly at that stage.  Good roosting coop.  Picture is nice.


----------



## BigAl RIP

loboloco said:


> *Yep, they sure are ugly at that stage*. Good roosting coop. Picture is nice.


 

All I see is $$$$$$$$$$. LOL


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well , it looks like the Rainy season has begun here .We are getting 3 - 4 inches a day now . We are  also getting storms almost every day now . Had to fire off the backup generator yesterday to bring the batterys up to full charge . The wind turbine is working well ,but still not supplying enough power . 2 weeks until we head north .
   Boy , am I going to miss this place .

 I plan on trying to build a set of boat landing steps into the lagoon tomorrow as we will be having older guest come in September to visit . It will making entering and exiting the boat much easier .At the rate I am moving it will take all day !


----------



## Dargo

BigAl said:


> All I see is $$$$$$$$$$. LOL



Aww man, you just reminded me of something my great grandfather told me as a kid.  I told him that all the hogs and cattle he raised made his place smell terrible.  He just said "That's the smell of money to me child".


----------



## BigAl RIP

Here's a picture of one of the vegetable  gardens . This is a old 16' Dug Out canoe that we filled with dirt and planted seeds in. The Crabs can't get to the plants . Works well .We have a couple like this and they are conversation starters .


----------



## BigAl RIP

I decided that this afternoon would become the 

                "*National pet the hummingbird Day".*

 As you can see , these little guys do not fear humans . All these pictures are without a zoom lens .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Wow! All this wet weather has really brought out the No-see-ems . Good God ,, I was a buffet for the little bastards tonight . We finally gave up and came inside for the evening .I'm going to over drink and when the little bastards bite me ,they will die of Alcohol abuse .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ,the bugs were bad last night . I got nailed by something that has my left ear and cheek  all swollen . I washed it down and put some alcohol on it . Only about the 4th time I been bit like that in all the years coming down . It will probably leave a scar for about 2 months .It could have been just about anything and thats the problem . Right now I look like Scarface ...


----------



## Doc

Beautiful hummingbirds you got there scarface  (SF for short).

Now we need a pic of your mug as it is now ...at it's worst.  I dare ya!


----------



## Doc

Beautiful hummingbirds you got there scarface  (SF for short).

Now we need a pic of your mug as it is now ...at it's worst.  I dare ya!


----------



## muleman RIP

Show us your mug,Bugboy!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Has anybody ever said you guys can be assholes ??? If it were not for the 8 Rum & cokes I have had , it might have killed me ...........I feel like a real dog ..


----------



## muleman RIP

I have been called asshole by a lot cuter faces than yours! unless the bug improved your looks!!


----------



## pirate_girl

BigAl said:


> Well ,the bugs were bad last night . I got nailed by something that has my left ear and cheek  all swollen . I washed it down and put some alcohol on it . Only about the 4th time I been bit like that in all the years coming down . It will probably leave a scar for about 2 months .It could have been just about anything and thats the problem . *Right now I look like Scarface ...*


----------



## llewis7249

Hey Al. Try a product called Cactus Juice to ward off the no-see'ums. It's the only thing I've found that works for these little buggers!

LL in FL


----------



## BigAl RIP

llewis7249 said:


> Hey Al. Try a product called Cactus Juice to ward off the no-see'ums. It's the only thing I've found that works for these little buggers!
> 
> LL in FL


 
I never heard of that , but I will look it up . Welcome to the Forums !


----------



## thcri RIP

llewis7249 said:


> Hey Al. Try a product called Cactus Juice to ward off the no-see'ums. It's the only thing I've found that works for these little buggers!
> 
> LL in FL



Welcome to the forums.


----------



## BigAl RIP

The  monsoons have arrived . I think we must be getting close to 3 inches of rain a day now . Somehow , I have to go to the other island and it will be a soggy trip for sure . In fact you cannot even see the other island ,it is raining so hard here.  Then its a 9 mile run across open seas to get to the mainland ,in a 22 foot open boat .. May have to make a change in plans . We have rain gear ,but we will be bailing the whole way to and from the other island  and mainland .

Good  news is the 2600 gallons of fresh rainwater tanks are full and overflowing ...


----------



## BigAl RIP

Went to Bocas town and heard bad news .
Two boats collided last night about 8:30 . No lights and going too fast ! A 19 year old boy who was supposenly drinking was killed . They found the body this morning just around the point from my place . The local police have been cracking down on boats without lights ,but still there are people here who feel they do not need them .

Talked with two more businesses about buying chickens from Genaro . My biggest fear is fast becoming reality . He will need to be bringing in or hatching 50 chicks a week to keep up .Also the local hardware store will buy every bit of Fertilizer the chickens can produce .Fertilizer is hard to come by here and he can sell it at $5  for a 10 pound bag . He now has a waiting list for his shit ??!!!!

Monday we will go back to Changinola to pick up another 100-200 chicks .
I am now redesigning coops to gain more room .


----------



## Dargo

BigAl said:


> Fertilizer is hard to come by here and he can sell it at $5  for a 10 pound bag . He now has a waiting list for his shit ??!!!!



Man Al, after that cruise I just took and eating at a cheap Chinese place last night, I might be able to drop enough to pay for a flight down!


----------



## muleman RIP

Big Al's chicken emporium and fertilizer factory! Glad the chickens seem to be working out for you down there. Are the locals capable of running things when you are not there? Seems you can't sit still any better than me.


----------



## llewis7249

Al -- here's the Cactus Juice website. http://www.cactusjuicetm.com/

It's a bit pricey, but no chemical smell, absorbs quickly, and isn't greasy. I don't usually recommend products, but this one works.

LL in FL


----------



## Cowboy

This seems more fitting for Al . May not keep the noseems away but drink enough of it & they,ll fall off drunk . 

http://www.boozebros.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=50518&


----------



## muleman RIP

Don't let Rusty see that or he will be down visiting Al.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Dargo said:


> Man Al, after that cruise I just took and eating at a cheap Chinese place last night, I might be able to drop enough to pay for a flight down!


 
Don't Laugh! We been thinking the same thing !LOL



muleman said:


> Big Al's chicken emporium and fertilizer factory! Glad the chickens seem to be working out for you down there. Are the locals capable of running things when you are not there? Seems you can't sit still any better than me.


 
It's really Genaro's Chicken Operation.  I think Genaro is more than capable of raising the Chickens and getting the product ready for market , but that is just 1/2 of the business .He appears to do well selling his product and if he can think forward ,as to his needs , he should do well .I will be paid back for the structures and start up cost as time passes .I had his business cards made today so the locals will always have his number handy .
     You are right though , I never had enough ass to sit still long . 



llewis7249 said:


> Al -- here's the Cactus Juice website. http://www.cactusjuicetm.com/
> 
> It's a bit pricey, but no chemical smell, absorbs quickly, and isn't greasy. I don't usually recommend products, but this one works.
> 
> LL in FL


 
I do appreciate that and will give it a try !!!



Cowboy said:


> This seems more fitting for Al . May not keep the noseems away but drink enough of it & they,ll fall off drunk .
> 
> http://www.boozebros.com/istar.asp?a=6&id=50518&


 
My kind of reasoning !!!!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well.... We have a little over one week left here before returning to the states . I need to have some medical test done on my heart before my next adventure .Been feeling a little poorly at times and just need to make sure the ticker is still working correctly .

 The time has passed very quickly . I sincerely hope you have enjoyed my little daily log on life on a remote island .I sure have enjoyed sharing it with you .I hope you were not to bored . 

We plan to return on Sept 1st for 1 1/2 months . Lots of family will be joining us on that trip . If you are in the nieghborhood or comtemplating a trip to Panama , please stop by . WE love it here . I can assure you a once in a lifetime experience ,if you come with a open mind .

My wife has helpped arrange many trips to Panama ,so you see more than just the average tourist does . We do it to promote the country at no cost so if you are coming this way we will be glad to make reconmendations so you have a incredible trip . It comes also at a much lower price than the tourist usually end up paying .We have learned that there are 2 prices in Panama . Local and Gringo ,, I perfer local .I am pretty sure I can make this a once in a lifetime experience if you come with a open mind to see the beauty and culture of this country .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I can't speak for everyone else here but I've sure enjoyed your reports from panama.  You still going to Haiti?


----------



## BigAl RIP

groomerguyNWO said:


> I can't speak for everyone else here but I've sure enjoyed your reports from panama. *You still going to Haiti?*


 

Yes , But I need to get checked out by my heart Doctor before I go . The Rebuilding project has been extended out for a full year so I figure I have some room to adjust . It sucks getting old at times . My mind is more willing than my body is at times .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well ....Today broke clear and hot with no rain . I think every fickin No-See-Em in Panama parked his sorry ass at my place just waiting for a chance to bite me . Tomorrow morning this whole 12 acres get sprayed with bug poison .
I  am now sporting a swollen eyelid from one of the lousy bastards . I do not ever remember being bit this much . We finally just gave completely up and moved inside for the day .

Hopefully tomorrow we can go to the mainland and buy more chickens . The weather was just too bad to attempt a crossing on Saturday . I know well enough not to question my boat driver when he says it is to dangerous .

They say the No-see-ems live and breed in the crab holes and that is a problem with the kids and dogs/cat/geese/ chickens . We cannot use the bait for fear one of the animals will eat it .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well, the day broke clear so we headed for the mainland to buy chickens . We ended up with a young crazy cab driver that did his best to kill us . His favorite trick was to kick the gear shift into neutral and let her coast going downhill .....long downhills . Now normally I don't have a problem with this if you have 4 working brakes on the car . One for each wheel .We had one wheel with brakes . He would really start picking up speed , hit the brake hard and crank the steering wheel hard to the right to offset the pulling action of the left side brake as we sprung sideways .
I was fortunate enough to be sitting in the front seat so I could yell " OH GOD" and send out the alert to the ones in the back to hang on .


The really neat part was when we arrived at the feed store to get chickens and he hopped out to refill the master cylinder with brake fluid .


----------



## muleman RIP

Guys like him are why they have so many crosses and piles of stones along the roads down there! Saw lots of them when we toured the volcanos in Guatemala. Plus they overload every vehicle on the road. Saw buses with folks and their chickens strapped on the side and on the roof and inside was wall to wall.


----------



## mak2

BigAl said:


> Well, the day broke clear so we headed for the mainland to buy chickens . We ended up with a young crazy cab driver that did his best to kill us . His favorite trick was to kick the gear shift into neutral and let her coast going downhill .....long downhills . Now normally I don't have a problem with this if you have 4 working brakes on the car . One for each wheel .We had one wheel with brakes . He would really start picking up speed , hit the brake hard and crank the steering wheel hard to the right to offset the pulling action of the left side brake as we sprung sideways .
> I was fortunate enough to be sitting in the front seat so I could yell " OH GOD" and send out the alert to the ones in the back to hang on .
> 
> 
> The really neat part was when we arrived at the feed store to get chickens and he hopped out to refill the master cylinder with brake fluid .



BigAl, he was probably just doing it to scare the hell outta ya.  Bet he was having a blast.  Was there goats in the road?  Weaving through the goats coasting downhill separetas the men from the boys.  Least he had one brake and knew where to put the brake fluid.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Hey! My other half of my post got eaten ??? 


Anyway ....as I was saying..
Even the chickens got car sick on the return to the boat , 
We now have around 400  in various stages of growth . I got between the feeder tray and a stampeding herd of hungry chickens today and I swear eveyone of them tried to peck me as they went by , My wife saw the whole thing and asked me why I started "Break Dancing" for the chickens . Thats ok . I love chicken .... they are delicious.

Also picked up about 500 22cal pellets and tonight I plan to put a serious hurt on a bunch of CRABS sorry asses . Nothing  like drinking with a loaded gun to give the gringo's a bad name down here .

After the 2 1/2 months down here the states might be a little boring for me . I think I might just disconnect 3 brakes on the old car .


----------



## BigAl RIP

mak2 said:


> BigAl, he was probably just doing it to scare the hell outta ya. .


 He did a preety good job . I even had a little surprize in my undies later .

No goats that I am aware of , of course the Telephone poles looked like a picket fence we were going so fast .

You know now , After 5 Rum & cokes it just don't seem that scary anymore .....


----------



## BigAl RIP

About 100% humidity and 90 degrees today. You can sweat today if you think too much .
  Was working on the new stairs for the boat landing and gave up around noontime . The wood I am using is called *Nespero*. It is the hardset ,most dense wood I have ever worked with . It will sink if dropped in water .One 2x12 -8 feet long weighes close to  100 pounds!!I tried to power plane it with my hand held Makita Planer and busted two blades in a matter of seconds .You do not even think about trying to nail this wood when dry . Everything has to be predrilled for nails or screws .
  I figure , with luck I may get done tomorrow . It is very slow going . You can break or twist off a drill bit if you try to drill to quick .These stairs are 3 feet wide and nine feet long . It will wiegh over 1000 pounds when finished !!!

All the new chicks look great !! Yesterday ,I was very impressed as Juan and Genaro were working with the new chicks . One little chick had gotten itself caught under the water feeder and I thought it was dead .I really thought it had broke its neck . Juan and Genaro started working on the little guy like they were trained para medics .They turned and rolled its neck and said it was not broken . I could not believe how gentle they were .
Juan started blowing fresh air in its beak while Genaro ran to get sugar water . They stood there gently dipping its beak in the water and blowing air on it . In a few minutes they had that little chick standing on its own again . Genaro grabbed a small box and added two other chicks to it and placed the injured chick in with them .He told me the closness and the warmth from the other chicks would help . This morning I cannot tell which chick was in trouble as all 3 look healthy and great .I will name it "Lucky" and all 3 will head over to the egg laying pen to live out their lives as egg producers .

 After observing their dedication and care I believe I made a excellent choice in deciding to put Juan and Genaro in charge of the Chicken ranch. The birds are healthy and getting big ! 

      At first,  Genaro was worried about selling enough chickens to make the business work . Now he is worry he will not be able to stay up with all the orders he is recieving.  Welcome  to the life of a businessman . He is going to learn alot !!!


----------



## BigAl RIP

Wife walked through the living room a little while ago , carrying my pellet gun , and said she was going to go shoot crabs . Now we been married damn near 20 years and I never seen her even carry a rifle .I thought she hated guns??? I asked if she knew how to load it and she just smiled and said yes . She started shooting crabs like she has done it everyday of her life . She is one heck of a shot ???????!!!. We got shot crabs laying everywhere . I asked her where she learned to do that and told me "Summer Camp" .... All these years and I just learned something new .


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:


> All these years and I just learned something new .


Well, some people just don't mention they went to summer camp...


----------



## EastTexFrank

It's been great Al.  I've enjoyed every post.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Ok , The sun came out and its about a zillion degrees and 100%  humidity . I love it . I am walking with sweat in my shoes !Been trying to build a new set of boat landing steps for 2 days now . I will finish in the morning , The Nespero that I am using is so hard everything has to be predrilled . I snapped my last drill bit about half way through my project and ended up going to the other island to buy more bits . 

Out in front of the store is this little food cart with fried foods that a Cuban fella fixes as you wait. I love his fried Banana Chips with hot sauce . Anyway he had a whole platter of fried Chicken so I got a piece not expecting much ....OMG !!!This is without a doubt the best fried chicken I have ever eaten . I have no idea what spices he uses ,but I would kill to find out .Why is it , I always find these great little places ,just before I leave the islands ???

Anyway .... Steps are all cut ,predrilled and ready to assemble . They weigh too much to move in one piece so the guys will move them out to the dock ,one piece at a time and I will go swimming and assemble them.


Ladies and Gentlemen ,,,, I  do believe its time for a Rum & Coke . I am not always honest about how much I really drink ,but tonight a ice cold drink sounds really good ,,,so screw the doctors orders .....


----------



## BigAl RIP

Finished my last project so its goof off time until we head to Panama City on Tuesday . I think I may go fishing tommorrow but today my hammock has my name all over it and I think I am headed that way for the next couple hours .

Have loss a few of the new chicks so Genaro has them downstairs under a heat lamp trying to keep from losing anymore .

Siesta time


----------



## Doc

Siesta!?  that does sound good indeed.  Siesta and a nice hammock ....now that paradise.  

...now I gots to go mow grass.  It finally stopped raining so I'm hoping it's dried up enough to mow.   Do you have to mow grass down there Al?


----------



## BigAl RIP

Doc said:


> Siesta!? that does sound good indeed. Siesta and a nice hammock ....now that paradise.
> 
> ...now I gots to go mow grass. It finally stopped raining so I'm hoping it's dried up enough to mow. Do you have to mow grass down there Al?


 
 To be honest I do not mow it myself , but we have just under 12 acres  that the caretakers and gardener maintains . 3 acres are in lawn and it is all cut with a machete to a very fine finish . The other 9 is jungle and it is also chopped of undergrowth with a machete.I pretty much have 2 men working non stop with their machetes while the others work on flowers and keeping the beach raked .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Today was just too nice of a day to be wasted working so I went fishing on the ocean side of the Island . Right off the bat , I caught a nice 3-4 pound rock fish ( think Grouper) . We followed that up with a bunch of grunts and Yellow tail Jacks . Genaro is smoking them as we speak . Life will be damn good tomorrow. I might have to go back out in the morning and try my luck again .


----------



## bczoom

BigAl said:


> Genaro is smoking them as we speak


So, tell me... Are they harsh like cheap Mexican weed or are they smooth like a good Cuban cigar?  How do you roll them?


----------



## BigAl RIP

bczoom said:


> So, tell me... Are they harsh like cheap Mexican weed or are they smooth like a good Cuban cigar? How do you roll them?


 

Smart ass ! You get the room on the hot side of the house when you finally get your sorry butt down here . I'll sweat that smart mouth right off your face .


----------



## BigAl RIP

I had told Genaro to be ready to go a 7 AM to catch more fish . Its 10AM and I am just now getting ready to go . Right on time ! You see Time has no meaning in Panama . I have learned that in 10 years of coming down .
Unless I add the words "ON the dot" time means nothings . I could show up tomorrow and everyone would be happy just to go fishing . 

Take off your watch and throw it away . When I retired my watch came off my wrist and I have not wore one since .


----------



## Dargo

Knock 'em dead Al.  I'll be thinking about you while I mow and trim 12 acres in preparation for a graduation party.

P.S.  If you catch any Red Snapper, I'd pay big bucks to have some shipped here on dry ice or however it's shipped.  For some reason my favorite fish is Red Snapper fried (yeah, I know...) in peanut oil.  If I were a horse, I'd maim myself by eating too much if I had enough available.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Red Snapper is cheap enough down here ,but I don't know any way to get it to the states fresh . Its a two day trip .Why not just come down and eat all you want ?? A full Red Snapper meal runs about$6.50 .... call it $7 with a ice cold beer .
I think the cafes pay about $1.50 a pound for it fresh from the fishermen . Many times I had seen the fishermen bringing in big buckets full of snapper . They go on the front side of the island to catch them . My boat is a little small for that ,as it is only 22' .
We are now looking at a new center console 24 ' that will be equipped for serious off shore fishing . I'll probably buy it next year .


----------



## BigAl RIP

Went off fishing this afternoon and kicked the shit outta them again . Actually I did not kick the shit out of anything but Everyone else got into the Yellow Tail Jacks and caught quite a few .

The boys will eat good tonight . We still have smoked fish from yesterday so we gave it all to the family . 

Beat the rain storm by about 10 minutes ,getting back in . In 1 hour I bet we have had over a inch of rain . Its crazy outside . 

This was my last fishing trip on this trip to Panama . I can hardly wait to go again . Wife loves to fish and is better at it than I am . 
We will spend the next two days closing up the house and getting ready to leave . 2 1/2 months flew by too quickly .


----------



## muleman RIP

Glad you got some fun time in during your stay! have a good safe return trip to the states Al.


----------



## BigAl RIP

So what really is the toughest fish in the sea ?? A shark ? Killer whale? Sting Ray ? 

Nope , Its this little guy . He is called a Puffer fish and blows out his head and upper body to look tough . That is all he does ,but Man you gotta give him credit for trying ....


----------



## jimbo

Puffers used orun in the Chesapeake most years.  When they were available, they were cheap and abundant.  My kids used to love them.  The local ones are around 6-8 inches long.  We deep fried them, and the kids would eat them by holding the tail.  Called them popsicle fish.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Good Morning from the land of HOT !!!

Its Sunday and the boys have taken the boat and their familys and headed off to Church .  Today will be spent closing down the house for the next 4 months until our return .  
  Ever wonder how to shut down a place long term ?

1. Clean Bar-b-que and store away 
2.All patio furniture brought inside 
3. All plants on deck go downstairs outside
4. Pull down all hummingbird feeders.
5. Strip all the beds 
6. unplug every electric device incase of direct lighting hit 
7. Shut down gas Refrigators and clean out.
8.Cover all furniture in canvas 
9.Wash everything and put away 
10. put Mothballs in all drawers ( Keeps all bugs away) 
11.Pull swim ladder and store 
12. Spray entire house (inside & out )with ant spray 
13. Top off solar batterys and equalize 
14 Disconnect every breaker to isolate lighting strikes 
15. Add bleach to rain water tanks to serilize system . Pull  filters 
16. Shut down wind turbine
17. Give all food to locals .
18 . Remove batterys from all flashlites and water heater .
19.  Disconnect Propane and store tanks , Plug all open connections lines to keep wasp out .
20. Make list of items to bring back on next visit
21. Take down Internet antenna 
22.Discuss and decide on any new landscaping with caretaker that needs to be done while you are gone .
23. Be prepared to have tears in your eyes as you tell the 2 caretakers and their familys goodbye . This is the hardest part and its usually a damn quiet ride back in the airplane on the first return leg of our jouney.
24. Pray to God that he may give you another chance to return again soon .

Theres more , but this is the main stuff we do each time . On our return the house is completely cleaned inside and out before we arrive . WE hire a house keeper to have the beds made and house opened so it is ready when we arrive .


----------



## muleman RIP

Hope you have a pleasant trip back to the states. I have really enjoyed the stories and pics while you were down there. Nice to have locals you can trust to watch after things while you are away.


----------



## BigAl RIP

muleman said:


> *Hope you have a pleasant trip back to the states.* I have really enjoyed the stories and pics while you were down there. Nice to have locals you can trust to watch after things while you are away.


 

Oh I think we will . I am too fat to be comfortable in coach so we charge everything on our credit card to gain free miles and upgrade whenever we come down . Panama City will be nice to be in for a day . We will hit our favorite eating spots and then its a 9 hour flight to San Francisco by way of Miami .
Next Tuesday should find me in Idaho for 3 days before I return to California for my next adventure .

No rest for the wicked . as they say


----------



## loboloco

Good luck Al. may the supreme architect guard and protect you.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Well This ends this Panama Adventure . WE arrived back in California late last night and I drove up to the Grass Valley house this morning . 

  Lots of work to do around the old place and get her listed on the market ASAP . I'll be heading to Idaho for 3 days for business and returning with the equipment trailer to start moving crap . 

  The Haiti Project appears to be on hold . The goverment has now shut down building pretty much everywhere . I been told the building construction mission has been extended for at least another 6 months of time . I don't have the whole story yet ,but I sounds like the population of Haiti is about to revolt and have a coup . That will give me a little more time to help the wife moving the stuff to Idaho .


----------



## rback33

Welcome back to the states Al... I hate moving, but would gladly come help just to see your place and Idaho.... I actually was just in Red Bluff, CA two weeks ago...


----------



## BigAl RIP

rback33 said:


> Welcome back to the states Al... I hate moving, but would gladly come help just to see your place and Idaho.... I actually was just in Red Bluff, CA two weeks ago...


 

 Well dang ! I am sorry I missed you ! Are you coming back this way soon ?


----------



## rback33

I suspect it will be a year or more before I am back. Hard to say for sure. I might be out to Fresno in February to go to the World Ag Expo again... that would be the next most likely time for me to be out there and that would be questionable...


----------

